# speeders / semi-truck



## admaleon

Reciban todos un cordial saludo, me dirijo a Uds porque estoy traduciendo un artículo sobre accidentes vehiculares, hay una frase que dice:

Often such speeders may be the drivers of 18-wheeler vehicles, or semi trucks. 

Mi versión sería:
Frecuentemente estos corredores pueden ser conductores de vehículos de 18 ruedas o de ????? (no tengo la menor idea de cómo traducir semi-truck... semi-camión? no suena ni un poco natural)

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, muchas gracias de antemano por sus amables respuestas.

Adriana


----------



## pops91710

Un semi truck en realidad es un tractor que jale traileres en el camino. Llevan mercancía de todas clases. Tambien decimos, Big Rig. http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dbig%2Brig%2Btrucks%26ei%3DUTF-8%26fr%3Dyfp-t-701-s%26fr2%3Dtab-web&w=720&h=735&imgurl=www.luvernetruck.com%2FProduct_Line%2FBIG_RIG_GG%2FKenworth_Big_Rig%2FKenworth_T800_Pic%2FKenworth-T800-BIG.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.luvernetruck.com%2FProduct_Line%2FBIG_RIG_GG%2FKenworth_Big_Rig%2FKenworth_T800_Pic%2Fkenworth_t800_pic.html&size=78KB&name=Kenworth+T800+BI...&p=big+rig+trucks&oid=f41c5e85fe07fa3e42912cab7536b9c4&fr2=tab-web&no=20&tt=30400&sigr=13djtj4of&sigi=135vdfp31&sigb=131m9agio&.crumb=/QEg7f0Ry3d


----------



## mercutio of justice

se refiere a esta clase de vehículo http://www.google.co.cr/images?hl=e...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=674

muy conocida por cierto, ¿o no? esos son los "vehiculos de 18 ruedas" del que habla el texto.

P.D. admito que aprendí algo nuevo en este hilo


----------



## admaleon

Estol es un semi-truck, en mi país (Venezuela) se le llama chuto, pero no conozco el nombre formal para este tipo de vehículo

http://www.goldenfuelsystems.com/images/products/fuel_systems/big_rig/semi_truck1.jpg

¿Alguna sugerencia?  Gracias


----------



## admaleon

Amigo Mercutio, el semi-truck es sólo la parte motorizada del camión de 18 ruedas, no abarca el trailer o carga, como les expliqué anteriormente, en Venezuela lo llamamos *chuto*, pero no sé si esa palabra sea la correcta para que una comunidad de habla hispana entienda el mensaje (la traducción tiene como objetivo la comunidad hispano-hablante de la ciudad de Houston)  Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## grubble

En UK se dice /sémi/

En US se dice /sémai/


----------



## admaleon

Dear grubble I´m trying to find the spanish word for *semi truck*, but thank you for your comment, I appreciate it.


----------



## admaleon

Gracias por tu ayuda pops91710, me ayudaste a comprender exactamente a cuál parte del camión se referían con la palabra.


----------



## Mate

Aquí en mi país le decimos coloquialmente "semi" al camión semirremolque completo y "semirremolque" a la parte en la que va la carga. No tenemos un nombre para la unidad motriz. Creo que en España le dicen "tractora".


----------



## admaleon

Gracias por tu acotación Mate.

¿Y qué tal les parece si empleo la expresión "vehículos remolcadores de carga"?  La verdad después de toda esta disertación no se me ocurre nada mejor.


----------



## Mate

admaleon said:


> Gracias por tu acotación Mate.
> 
> ¿Y qué tal les parece si empleo la expresión "vehículos remolcadores de carga"?  La verdad después de toda esta disertación no se me ocurre nada mejor.


No te compliques. Son semis, o camiones semirremolque. Para qué ser tan técnicamente perfecto si el original está escrito en un estilo   informal. 
Otro tema es el público al que te dirijas.


----------



## admaleon

Tienes razón Mate, seguiré tu consejo, la versión final quedó así:

Frecuentemente estos corredores son conductores de vehículos de 18 ruedas o de camiones semirremolque.

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Mate

admaleon said:


> Tienes razón Mate, seguiré tu consejo, la versión final quedó así:
> 
> Frecuentemente estos corredores son conductores de vehículos de 18 ruedas o de camiones semirremolque.
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos!


Te hice una sugerencia dentro de lo que cité.


----------



## el_novato

Un poco tarde.

En México se le conoce como "tractocamión" (semi truck).

Saludos.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

En Colombia también decimos tractocamión.


----------



## ungatomalo

Dos comentarios más, para acabar de liarla 

En España no hablaríamos de "corredores" (por "speeders"). No creo que exista un término específico para "conductor que circula muy rápido" (tal vez alguien me desmienta  . Puede que lo más parecido sea alguien que "conduce de forma vigorosa, agresiva y bordeando los límites legales o superándolos".

Tal vez:
- conductor agresivo (formal y poco descriptivo)
- conductor temerario (ídem)
- conductor imprudente (ídem)

Y en el plano informal y dependiente del contexto:
- flipado: "Me adelantó rozando un flipado en un Seat Ibiza."
- macarra: "... y el macarra ese por poco nos mete en el semáforo..."
- tarado: "... un tarado sin luces y a toda castaña casi me arranca la puerta."

Respecto al vehículo, un "semi-truck" tampoco tiene traducción directa, ya que al parecer es un término mezcla de "semi-trailer" y "truck". Un "semi-trailer" es el remolque sin unidad propulsora. Un "semi-trailer truck" es un conjunto de cabeza tractora (propulsor) y un remolque (carga). En concreto, creo, un "18 wheeler" es un conjunto compuesto por una cabeza tractora de 10 ruedas (2 - 4 - 4) y un remolque con 8 (4 -4). Total, 18 ruedas. En España, tal vez hablaríamos de un "camión de cinco ejes". Es decir, un camión *grande*.

Saludos,
u.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

De acuerdo con conductores temerarios (un corredor es un pasillo que conduce a algún lugar, o una persona que corre en una carrera de automóviles).


----------



## acevezl

En mi opinión un "speeder" es un conductor que infringe la ley al sobrepasar el límite de velocidad. De modo que la traducción de tu frase podría ser:

Frecuentemente, dichos infractores suelen ser conductores de camiones de remolque de hasta 18 ruedas. 

Dado que el texto original se refiere a vehículos con o sin remolque (la unidad propulsora o "trailer" tiene 10 ruedas y el remolque tiene ocho, tal como lo dijo ungatomalo).


----------



## mercutio of justice

Volviendo al "semi-truck" ya voy entendiendo un poco mejor, hasta ahora me viene llegando la idea de que, al menos en mi país, yo he escuchado la palabra "cabezal" que se refiere a solo el vehículo de hasta diez ruedas sin el remolque. Puede que en el texto se haga la diferencia de que no solo a los que tienen este remolque sino también al camión sencillo cuando no lleva la carga pesada o el contenedor.


----------



## 0scar

A *semi-trailer truck*, also known as a *semi*, *tractor-trailer*, or (in the United Kingdom and Ireland) *articulated truck* or *articulated lorry (Wikipedia)

*Lo de semi viene porque la caja de carga, denominada semiremolque, no está totalmente fija sobre el chasis del camión y tampoco es totalmente remolcada como si fuese un vagón de tren.
Media caja es soportada por el camión y medía descansa sobre ruedas que no son parte del camión.


----------

